# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شما جای من بودین چیکار میکردین؟

## king of konkur

سلام. من سال 95 کامپیوتر صنعتی اصفهان قبول شدم. سال 96 اشتباه کردم و انصراف دادم که کنکور تجربی بدم. همه چی خوب بود سر کنکور استرس گرفتم پرید همه چی ( به جان خودم بهونه نیست و کارنامه های سنجشم تک تکش هست)
ی رتبه ای گرفتم تو سهمیه 5 درصد! و طبق تمااااام کارنامه ها چ منطقه دو چ 5 درصدی باید حداقل شنوایی سنجی دانشگاه شیراز یا اصفهان قبول میشدم! چ بسا اگه خیلی هم شانس داشتم بنابر رتبه های پارسال ممکن بود ی پردیسی تو فلان آباد قبول شم. که هیچ کدوم نشدم! شانس من شد روانشناسی دانشگاه شیراز!
خب اول از همه من این رشته رو دوست دارم ولی مهم تر از اون واسه من ی چیزه. خروج از ایران گل و بلبل! و ادامه تحصیل. با دانشجوهای روانشناسی حرف زدم از سخت و حتی غیر ممکن بودن اپلای حرف میزدن. راستم میگن. کشورای دیگه واسه احساساتشونم ارزش قائلن و بهترین آموزش هارو واسه روانشناسی میدن. و ایرانو هیچی حساب نمیکنن. من الان دو راه دارم. شایدم سه تا! اول پذیرش دست تقدیر و خوندن روان! بعد هم تا ببینیم چی میشه. اخه تو ایران هم آینده نداره. جز اون سه چارتا رشته اول تجربی هیچی اینده نداره البته.
دو اینه ک صبر کنم انتخاب رشته با سوابق تحصیلی ازاد بیاد برم دانشگاه ازاد اصفهان کامپیوتر بخونم. هم آزاده هم معدل بالایی میشه گرفت همم میتونم هر ترم تابستون بگیرم سه ساله تمومش کنم.
سه اینکه برم روان با کارنامه سبز برم دام( اگه با این وضع نتایج آورده باشم. پارسال که با رتبه گنددددتر از من آورده بودن! حتی شنوایی نیز هم!)
شما جای من بودین چیکار میکردین؟ به شدت سردرگمم. 
ممنون از همه

----------


## ZAPATA

اگه ما بگیم که 6*8 میشه 50
اون وقت ادامه ی محاسباتمون یه چی دیگه میشه
حال هرچی بیشتر این خشت ها رو ادامه بدیم
خونه ی فکر و تصمیم و شخصیت ما .... کج و کج تر میشه
یا گاهی که خشتی نیست که جاشو پر کنه ... میشه یه دیوار ساخته شده ولی سولاخ سولاخ
.................................
در ابتدا کمی بهتر به نظم خشت های فکریت فک کن 
...........................
من روانشناسی رو اول مرداد ... تقریبن شانسی ..... انتخاب کردم
که اصلن فکرشو از قبل نداشتم
ولی چون نظم فکری خودمو داشتم و خوب میدونستم دارم چه کارم میکنم
مطمئن مطمئن فهمیدم .. که اگه بخام به رشته دوم بعد پزشکی فک کنم ...... میرم سمت روان شناسی
تو انتخاب هم همه رو روان شناسی زدم (میخام متوجه شی که تا چقدر از خودم مطمئن بودم )
رشته ای که خیلی حرفا واسش دارم و میدونم تو شرایط خیلی خوب باهاش میتونم رشد کنم
 :Yahoo (99):

----------


## king of konkur

> اگه ما بگیم که 6*8 میشه 50
> اون وقت ادامه ی محاسباتمون یه چی دیگه میشه
> حال هرچی بیشتر این خشت ها رو ادامه بدیم
> خونه ی فکر و تصمیم و شخصیت ما .... کج و کج تر میشه
> یا گاهی که خشتی نیست که جاشو پر کنه ... میشه یه دیوار ساخته شده ولی سولاخ سولاخ
> .................................
> در ابتدا کمی بهتر به نظم خشت های فکریت فک کن 
> ...........................
> من روانشناسی رو اول مرداد ... تقریبن شانسی ..... انتخاب کردم
> ...


مشکل من همون آینده است. مشکل اینه نمیخوام دوباره اشتباه کنم. من واقعا از زمانی ک نطفه بودمم دلم میخواست از ایران برم. ولی الان هرچی میپرسم نمیشه با روانشناسی. نمیشه. اگه میشد که حرفی نداشتم...

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*سلام.
پایین تر از روانشانسی چیا زده بودی؟
بذار کارنامه سبز بیاد
اگه رشته های پیراپزشکی زدی و آورده بودی همونو برو
بهتر از کامپیوتر آزاده! حیفه با این رتبه
دامپزشکی هم که اگه آوردی حتما برو، بالاخره هم مقطع دکتری است همینکه خب در مورد درآمدش خیلی شنیدم.

*

----------


## ZAPATA

> مشکل من همون آینده است. مشکل اینه نمیخوام دوباره اشتباه کنم. من واقعا از زمانی ک نطفه بودمم دلم میخواست از ایران برم. ولی الان هرچی میپرسم نمیشه با روانشناسی. نمیشه. اگه میشد که حرفی نداشتم...


اگه پولشو داری
همین اول کار برو 
همون جا هم درستو بخان
همو جا هم ازدواج کن
همون جا هم بچه دار شو
یه کارت دعوت هم واسه ما بفرست
 :Yahoo (6):

----------


## king of konkur

> *سلام.
> پایین تر از روانشانسی چیا زده بودی؟
> بذار کارنامه سبز بیاد
> اگه رشته های پیراپزشکی زدی و آورده بودی همونو برو
> بهتر از کامپیوتر آزاده! حیفه با این رتبه
> دامپزشکی هم که اگه آوردی حتما برو، بالاخره هم مقطع دکتری است همینکه خب در مورد درآمدش خیلی شنیدم.
> 
> *


داداش متاسفانه پیرا نزدم. چون مطمئن بودم شنوایی میارم. مطمئن بودم. ولی نشد. در کمال تعجب. فقط دوتا دام زدم. شیراز و شهرکرد. ممکنه نیاورده باشم حتی. اگه وضع این باشه! بعدش بیوتک ناپیوسته تهران زدم بعدم شیمی شریف. بخدا نمیدونم

----------


## king of konkur

> اگه پولشو داری
> همین اول کار برو 
> همون جا هم درستو بخان
> همو جا هم ازدواج کن
> همون جا هم بچه دار شو
> یه کارت دعوت هم واسه ما بفرست


متاسفانه همین ی قلمو ندارم. وگرنه شانس گند دارم ، بخت و اقبال بد دارم ، دست رو طلا میذارم خاکستر میشه کلن همه اینا هست. این ی قلم پوله رو ندارم.

----------


## sina_hp

ميشه کارنامه کنکورت رو اینجا بزاری؟؟

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> داداش متاسفانه پیرا نزدم. چون مطمئن بودم شنوایی میارم. مطمئن بودم. ولی نشد. در کمال تعجب. فقط دوتا دام زدم. شیراز و شهرکرد. ممکنه نیاورده باشم حتی. اگه وضع این باشه! بعدش بیوتک ناپیوسته تهران زدم بعدم شیمی شریف. بخدا نمیدونم


*خب شیمی شریف حتما میاری
**اتفاقا واسه اپلای مناسب تره تا روانشناسی*

----------


## king of konkur

> *خب شیمی شریف حتما میاری
> **اتفاقا واسه اپلای مناسب تره تا روانشناسی*


با این وضعیتی که 5 درصدی واسه ما رتبه معمولیا پیش اورد؟ فک نکنم. دام شهرکرد زدم. پارسال با 2500 پنج درصدی دام شیراز اوردن. اگه همون دام شیراز قبول شم فک کنم راحت تر باشه. چون روان شیرازم. نمیدونم واقعا نمیدونم. الان سردرگمم شدید. از طرفی کامپیوتر هم رشته تاپیه واسه اپلای. واسشونم مهم نیست ک کجا خوندی

----------


## sina_hp

> با این وضعیتی که 5 درصدی واسه ما رتبه معمولیا پیش اورد؟ فک نکنم. دام شهرکرد زدم. پارسال با 2500 پنج درصدی دام شیراز اوردن. اگه همون دام شیراز قبول شم فک کنم راحت تر باشه. چون روان شیرازم. نمیدونم واقعا نمیدونم. الان سردرگمم شدید. از طرفی کامپیوتر هم رشته تاپیه واسه اپلای. واسشونم مهم نیست ک کجا خوندی


داداش لطفا کارنامه کنکورت رو بزار اینجا تا بهت بگم چی شده

----------


## king of konkur

> ميشه کارنامه کنکورت رو اینجا بزاری؟؟


ادبیات 57 عربی 94.7 دینی 70.7 زبان 85
ریاضی 51 زیست 44 فیزیک 42 شیمی 42

سنجش اخرم اینا بود درصدام
ادبیات 50 عربی 100 دینی 75 زبان 100
ریاضی 80 فیزیک 75 زیست 70 شیمی 40

----------


## sina_hp

> ادبیات 57 عربی 94.7 دینی 70.7 زبان 85
> ریاضی 51 زیست 44 فیزیک 42 شیمی 42
> 
> سنجش اخرم اینا بود درصدام
> ادبیات 50 عربی 100 دینی 75 زبان 100
> ریاضی 80 فیزیک 75 زیست 70 شیمی 40


رتبه کشوری و رتبه در سهمیه و منطقه و رتبه در هر زیر گروه رو هم بگو

----------


## king of konkur

> رتبه کشوری و رتبه در سهمیه و منطقه رو هم دقیقا بگو


رتبه کشوری 14026
رتبه منطقه 6671
ماکزیمم نمره کل : 9109

----------


## sina_hp

> رتبه کشوری 14026
> رتبه منطقه 6671
> ماکزیمم نمره کل : 9109


رتبه در سهمیه ؟؟

----------


## king of konkur

> رتبه در سهمیه ؟؟


1956

----------


## sina_hp

توی انتخاب رشته کجا ها  و چه رشته ای رو زدی بر اساس الویت؟؟
داداش جواب بده

----------


## sina_hp

> توی انتخاب رشته کجا ها  و چه رشته ای رو زدی بر اساس الویت؟؟
> داداش جواب بده


؟؟؟؟

----------


## king of konkur

> توی انتخاب رشته کجا ها  و چه رشته ای رو زدی بر اساس الویت؟؟
> داداش جواب بده


اول دندون 14 تا زدم همه پردیس تقریبا. بعد پزشکی دانشگاه تیپ 2 روزانه بعد پردیس هاشو زدم. همه جا جز پردیس تیپ 1 مثه تهران و اینا. بعد همه دارو ها ، بعد همه فیزیو ها بعد همه بینایی ها بعد فقط شنوایی های روزانه بعد 5 تا روان بعد 2 تا دام بعد بیوتک ناپیویسته تهران و شیمی شریف
تعهدی هم نزدم اصن

----------


## sina_hp

> اول دندون 14 تا زدم همه پردیس تقریبا. بعد پزشکی دانشگاه تیپ 2 روزانه بعد پردیس هاشو زدم. همه جا جز پردیس تیپ 1 مثه تهران و اینا. بعد همه دارو ها ، بعد همه فیزیو ها بعد همه بینایی ها بعد فقط شنوایی های روزانه بعد 5 تا روان بعد 2 تا دام بعد بیوتک ناپیویسته تهران و شیمی شریف
> تعهدی هم نزدم اصن


فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی و دامپزشکی رو کدوم دانشگاه ها زدی؟؟

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام کنکوری دل شکسته  :Yahoo (1): 
اولا یه جوری درمورد روان شناسی شیراز حرف میزنی انگار کشاورزی زاهدانه! روانشناسی شیراز یکی از بهترین های ایران هست 
درمورد اینکه جز 3 تا رشته ی اول تجربی بقیه اش آینده نداره  ،بازم اشتباهه ، مگه کل کشور ایران شغل هاشون پزشک و دندون و دارو هست؟ اگر منظورت درآمدشون بود خب زحمت کشیدن و سال های سال درس خواندن و سختی کشیدن مخصوصا رشته ی داروسازی و پزشکی حرفه ای ، پول الکی که نمیگیرن ، عمرشون رو گذاشتن و حداقل 8 سال پیوسته دروس سنگین رو پاس کردن و شب ها بی خوابی کشیدن و حتی بعداز اشتغال هم باز هم مجبورن درس بخوانن و درس رو ول نکنن چون کارشون با جان انسان هست ، مجبورن علوم جدید رو یاد بگیرن و توی دوره های اموزشی شرکت کنن
اگر یک مهندس ، یک روانشناس ، فرقی نداره چه رشته ای ، دویدن های این 3 تا رشته ای که گفتی رو انجام بده قطعا درآمدش از اون ها بیشتر هست
باور کن من رفتم بیمارستان خدادوست شیراز پیش یکی از پزشک های فوق تخصص (نام نمیبرم) باهاش درمورد خوندن پزشکی صحبت کردم ، گفت پزشکی پراز مسولیت و استرس هست ، درآمدیم که مردم فکر میکنن نداره چون خیلیخ رج های دیگه هم داره از خرید دستگاه و پول منشیو عوارض و غیره ، گفت دوست من مهندس معمار هست ، درآمدش از من بیشتره و استرس هم نداره! این عینا حرف اون بود!
یک روانشناس توی همین ایران ساعتی 60 هزارتومن میگیره ، روزی 10 نفر رو بیشتر قبول نمیکنه ینی روزی 600 هزارتومن ، ماهیانه 18 میلیون تومان  ، یعنی دو برابر یک پزشک عمومی توی بیمارستان!
یکی از دوستانم تهران میرفت پیش روانشناس ، گفتم چقدر میگیره گفت یک خانم جوان هست ، ساعتی 100 هزارتومان میدم!
هر شغلی اگر شخص زحمت بکشه وسطح علمی و سوادش بالا باشه و تلاش کنه ، قطعا درآمد و موقعیت بالایی خواهد داشت حتی کشاورزی!دیگه دوره ی شغل های دولتی و استخدامی رو به پایان هست .
درمورد اینکه اپلای بشی ، مشکلی نداره ، اگر مدرک زبان انگلیسی داشته باشی (هر کشوری مدرک مورد نیاز انگلیسیش فرق داره ،خیلی جاها دوتا یا سه تا ممکنه بخوان ولی در کل لازم هست) و معدلت توی دانشگاه خوب باشه  ، میتوانی درخواست بدی فقط نکاتی که میگم رو در نظر بگیر فکر نکنی خارج از کشور گل و بلبل هست و میری میگن به به خوش اومدی !
اول : شما یک بیگانه ی خارجی اونجا تلقی میشی ، مثل افغانی ها یا عراقی ها که میان ایران و همه باهاشون لج هستن
دوم: موقع ورود شما نه با فرهنگشون آشنایی نه با زبانشون نه با روال های اداریشون ،نه با بیمه هاشون ، انگار فردی هستی که تازه دنیا اومدی و داری از 0 شروع میکنی پس حداقل5 سال باید تحمل کنی تا عادت کنی
سوم: خیلی از مدارک رو مستقیم قبول نمیکنند حتی پزشکی ، یک پزشک وقتی از ایران میره امریکا ، باید توی 2 تا آزمون شرکت کنه که تازه بعنوان یک پزشک عادی بشناسنش و باید حدود 2 سال با کمترین حقوق و مزایا اونجا شیفت بده و کار کنه تا یکم باهاش بهتر بشن !
چهارم: همه ی کشور ها مثل هم هستن و باید معروف بشی تا مریضت یا مشتریت بیشتر باشه ، قطعا یک روانشناس ، یک پزشک یا یک مهندس غریبه و غیربومی اونجا ، تا 10 سال جایگاه یک فرد هم وطن خودشون رو نداره مگر از نخبگان باشه مثل پروفسور هایی که در اون کشور ها داریم
شما مصاحبه ی گلشیفته فراهانی رو نگاه بکن ، یک آرتیست هست که کل کشور رو فروخت و کشف حجاب کرد و دقیقا با میل اونها رفت به اون کشور ، میگه من 5 سال زجر کشیدم اینجا ،توی بدترین شرایط زندگی کردم تا اان تونستم یکم آرومتر بشم!
پس اونور رفتن همچین گل و بلبل نیست و خیلی سختی داره ، حتی بیشتراز این کشور!
به نظر من ، شما اگر به روانشناسی علاقه داری ، با عشق بخوانش نه با فکرکردن به شنوایی و رشته های دیگه ، وقتی خلاصه روانشناسی کاپلان رو داری میخوانی با خودت بگو فردا چطور مریض هام رو ویزیت کنم نه اینکه سرت روی کتاب فکرت جای دیگه ... روانشناسی شیراز هم خیلی هم خوبه ، از رشته ی کامپیوتر که تقریبا بیشترین بیکاری رو داره بهتره ، یک مهندس کامپیوتر وقتی موفق هست که خیلی حرفه ای باشه توی سخت افزار و برنامه نویسی ، وگرنه بیکارتراز کامپیوتر نداریم ، حداقل با روانشناسی میتوانید با مدرک ارشد کلینیک بزنی ، ولی با کامپیوتر نهایتش یه شرکت یا یه مغازه ...
خوددانی پسرخوب ، ببین علاقه ات چی هست ، ببین چی میخوای از خودت ، به حرف من و دیگران گوش نده خودت بهتر خودت رو میشناسی

----------


## king of konkur

> فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی و دامپزشکی رو کدوم دانشگاه ها زدی؟؟


فیزیو بینایی همه رو زدم. اول روزانه بعد هم پردیس هاشون. شنوایی هرچی بود فقط روزانه. دام شیراز و شهرکرد فقط زدم

----------


## n3gin2000

میخواهیدبریدخارج؟؟؟؟؟
پولشودارید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بنظرم روانشناسی شیرازخوبه هم علاقه داریدهم شیرازدانشگاه خیلی خوبیه
کامپیوترآزادبریداصلابدردب  خورنیست چون شماازکامپیوترملی اومدید
اینطوری بازم برمیگردیدسرخونه اول حتی خونه بدترازخونه اول :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17): 
اینم واسه خارج ازکشورhttps://www.estahbanaty.com/study/ge...5%d8%a7%d9%86/

----------


## sina_hp

> فیزیو بینایی همه رو زدم. اول روزانه بعد هم پردیس هاشون. شنوایی هرچی بود فقط روزانه. دام شیراز و شهرکرد فقط زدم


اولا اختصاصی هات به جز ریاضی باید بالای 50 بودن در ثانی بد انتخاب رشته کردی

----------


## king of konkur

> اولا اختصاصی هات به جز ریاضی باید بالای 50 بودن در ثانی بد انتخاب رشته کردی


چرا داداش بد انتحاب کردم؟ الان همه ی شنوایی هارو زدم. خب مگه جور دیگه ای میشه انتخاب کرد؟

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام کنکوری دل شکسته 
> اولا یه جوری درمورد روان شناسی شیراز حرف میزنی انگار کشاورزی زاهدانه! روانشناسی شیراز یکی از بهترین های ایران هست 
> درمورد اینکه جز 3 تا رشته ی اول تجربی بقیه اش آینده نداره  ،بازم اشتباهه ، مگه کل کشور ایران شغل هاشون پزشک و دندون و دارو هست؟ اگر منظورت درآمدشون بود خب زحمت کشیدن و سال های سال درس خواندن و سختی کشیدن مخصوصا رشته ی داروسازی و پزشکی حرفه ای ، پول الکی که نمیگیرن ، عمرشون رو گذاشتن و حداقل 8 سال پیوسته دروس سنگین رو پاس کردن و شب ها بی خوابی کشیدن و حتی بعداز اشتغال هم باز هم مجبورن درس بخوانن و درس رو ول نکنن چون کارشون با جان انسان هست ، مجبورن علوم جدید رو یاد بگیرن و توی دوره های اموزشی شرکت کنن
> اگر یک مهندس ، یک روانشناس ، فرقی نداره چه رشته ای ، دویدن های این 3 تا رشته ای که گفتی رو انجام بده قطعا درآمدش از اون ها بیشتر هست
> باور کن من رفتم بیمارستان خدادوست شیراز پیش یکی از پزشک های فوق تخصص (نام نمیبرم) باهاش درمورد خوندن پزشکی صحبت کردم ، گفت پزشکی پراز مسولیت و استرس هست ، درآمدیم که مردم فکر میکنن نداره چون خیلیخ رج های دیگه هم داره از خرید دستگاه و پول منشیو عوارض و غیره ، گفت دوست من مهندس معمار هست ، درآمدش از من بیشتره و استرس هم نداره! این عینا حرف اون بود!
> یک روانشناس توی همین ایران ساعتی 60 هزارتومن میگیره ، روزی 10 نفر رو بیشتر قبول نمیکنه ینی روزی 600 هزارتومن ، ماهیانه 18 میلیون تومان  ، یعنی دو برابر یک پزشک عمومی توی بیمارستان!
> یکی از دوستانم تهران میرفت پیش روانشناس ، گفتم چقدر میگیره گفت یک خانم جوان هست ، ساعتی 100 هزارتومان میدم!
> هر شغلی اگر شخص زحمت بکشه وسطح علمی و سوادش بالا باشه و تلاش کنه ، قطعا درآمد و موقعیت بالایی خواهد داشت حتی کشاورزی!دیگه دوره ی شغل های دولتی و استخدامی رو به پایان هست .
> درمورد اینکه اپلای بشی ، مشکلی نداره ، اگر مدرک زبان انگلیسی داشته باشی (هر کشوری مدرک مورد نیاز انگلیسیش فرق داره ،خیلی جاها دوتا یا سه تا ممکنه بخوان ولی در کل لازم هست) و معدلت توی دانشگاه خوب باشه  ، میتوانی درخواست بدی فقط نکاتی که میگم رو در نظر بگیر فکر نکنی خارج از کشور گل و بلبل هست و میری میگن به به خوش اومدی !
> ...


داداش من مشکل زبان ندارم. انگلیسی کامل بلدم المانی و ایتالیایی هم بلدم. اگه الان میشد با دیپلم خارج شد همین الان میرفتم ایتالیا کنکورشو شرکت میکردم. الان روانشناسی بالینی خب بهترینه تو گرایش های روانشناسی. ولی بالینی ایران تقریبا صفره! قبول ندارن. اون پزشکی ک میره امریکا دو سال میخونه تطبیق بدن رو روان نداره. اصن قبولت نمیکنن ک بخوان تطبیق بدن

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

> با این وضعیتی که 5 درصدی واسه ما رتبه معمولیا پیش اورد؟ فک نکنم. دام شهرکرد زدم. پارسال با 2500 پنج درصدی دام شیراز اوردن. اگه همون دام شیراز قبول شم فک کنم راحت تر باشه. چون روان شیرازم. نمیدونم واقعا نمیدونم. الان سردرگمم شدید. از طرفی کامپیوتر هم رشته تاپیه واسه اپلای. واسشونم مهم نیست ک کجا خوندی


*آخه من یکی میسوزم با این رتبه بری کامپیوتر آزاد*

----------


## king of konkur

> میخواهیدبریدخارج؟؟؟؟؟
> پولشودارید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بنظرم روانشناسی شیرازخوبه هم علاقه داریدهم شیرازدانشگاه خیلی خوبیه
> کامپیوترآزادبریداصلابدردب  خورنیست چون شماازکامپیوترملی اومدید
> اینطوری بازم برمیگردیدسرخونه اول حتی خونه بدترازخونه اول


پول ندارم خودم برم. میخواستم فاند بگیرم از دانشگاه خارج کشور. ولی خب نمیدونم. با روان غیر ممکنه

----------


## king of konkur

> *آخه من یکی میسوزم با این رتبه بری کامپیوتر آزاد*


خودمم ناراحتم بخدا. از طرفی خونواده ک دیدن خوندم تلاشمو کردم ولی الان میگن بیشترم میتونستی بخونی. من دیگه بیش از 13 14 ساعت چجوری بخونم

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*کاش پرستاری زده بودی...خیلی راحت تر بود برای مهاجرت*
*راحت میتونستی بری کانادا*

----------


## sina_hp

بد انتخاب رشته کردی خیلی بدددددددددددد

----------


## king of konkur

> *کاش پرستاری زده بودی...خیلی راحت تر بود برای مهاجرت*
> *راحت میتونستی بری کانادا*


بابام پرستاره. نذاشت. گفت نه. حقم داره اذیت شده تو این 29 سال و 9 ماه کارش. بعدم من مطمئن بودم شنوایی میارم. اصن ب رشته های پایین تر از شنوایی ک زده بودم فکر نمیکردم

----------


## king of konkur

> بد انتخاب رشته کردی خیلی بدددددددددددد


چرا داداش! الان ی خانومی هم بودن رتبشون مثه من بود. ایشون مشاور واسشون انتخاب کرده بود. شنوایی پردیس هم نیاوردن. رتبشون 2 تابهتر از من بود. کلا اصن این رتبه شنوایی نیاورده امسال

----------


## Neo.Healer

اگه درآمد و آینده شغلی برات ارجحتر از علاقه اس 
برو پیراپزشکی هایی که توی کارنامه سبز قبول میشی مثل دام و...

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> داداش من مشکل زبان ندارم. انگلیسی کامل بلدم المانی و ایتالیایی هم بلدم. اگه الان میشد با دیپلم خارج شد همین الان میرفتم ایتالیا کنکورشو شرکت میکردم. الان روانشناسی بالینی خب بهترینه تو گرایش های روانشناسی. ولی بالینی ایران تقریبا صفره! قبول ندارن. اون پزشکی ک میره امریکا دو سال میخونه تطبیق بدن رو روان نداره. اصن قبولت نمیکنن ک بخوان تطبیق بدن


روانشناسی بالینی ، مقطع ارشد هست ، کارشناسی فقط رواانشناسی عمومی داره ، قبلا کارشناسی بالینی داشت ، دادنش به ارشد ، البته شاید دوباره امسال دادن به کارشناسی ، نمیدونم ... 
شما  واس خارج شدن احتیاج به کارت معافیت یا پایان خدمت داری ، اگر داری با دیپلم هم میتوانی خارج بشی ، فقط جیبت خالی میشه باید کلی پول خرج کنی ، هرچند با همون مدرک هم بخوای بری باید کلی پول خرج کنی! در کل رایگان نیس  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی فکر نکنم همچین صفر هم که میگی باشه ها ... شما بهتره یک تماس با این موسسه ها و جاهایی که بورسیه میکنند به کشور های مختلف بگیری و وضعیتت رو بگی ، اونا چون دستشون توی کار هست احتمالا بهتر میتوانن کمکت کنن تا بچه های اینجا

----------


## sina_hp

> چرا داداش! الان ی خانومی هم بودن رتبشون مثه من بود. ایشون مشاور واسشون انتخاب کرده بود. شنوایی پردیس هم نیاوردن. رتبشون 2 تابهتر از من بود. کلا اصن این رتبه شنوایی نیاورده امسال


چون زیست و شیمی پایین 50 زدی واسه همین قبول نشدی

----------


## king of konkur

> چون زیست و شیمی پایین 50 زدی واسه همین قبول نشدی


خب پس انتخاب رشتم مشکلی نداشته. مشکل کنکور بوده. الان به نظر دام شیراز یا شهرکرد آوردم؟!

----------


## king of konkur

> اگه درآمد و آینده شغلی برات ارجحتر از علاقه اس 
> برو پیراپزشکی هایی که توی کارنامه سبز قبول میشی مثل دام و...


فقط دام زدم پایین تر. اگه اورده باشم...

----------


## sina_hp

> خب پس انتخاب رشتم مشکلی نداشته. مشکل کنکور بوده. الان به نظر دام شیراز یا شهرکرد آوردم؟!


دام پزشکی احتمالا قبول بودی اگه درست انتخاب می کردی

----------


## king of konkur

> روانشناسی بالینی ، مقطع ارشد هست ، کارشناسی فقط رواانشناسی عمومی داره ، قبلا کارشناسی بالینی داشت ، دادنش به ارشد ، البته شاید دوباره امسال دادن به کارشناسی ، نمیدونم ... 
> شما  واس خارج شدن احتیاج به کارت معافیت یا پایان خدمت داری ، اگر داری با دیپلم هم میتوانی خارج بشی ، فقط جیبت خالی میشه باید کلی پول خرج کنی ، هرچند با همون مدرک هم بخوای بری باید کلی پول خرج کنی! در کل رایگان نیس 
> ولی فکر نکنم همچین صفر هم که میگی باشه ها ... شما بهتره یک تماس با این موسسه ها و جاهایی که بورسیه میکنند به کشور های مختلف بگیری و وضعیتت رو بگی ، اونا چون دستشون توی کار هست احتمالا بهتر میتوانن کمکت کنن تا بچه های اینجا


بله میدونم تو ارشده. کلن نمیشه با کارشناسی روان فاند گرفت. حتما باید ارشد داشته باشیم و خب ارشد بهترین گرایش بالینی هست دیگه

----------


## M.a.r

سلام
من جای شمابودم میرفتم همون روانشناسی شیراز
کامپیوتر آزاد اصن قابل قیاس نیس با روان روزانه.
راسی تویکی ازپیاماتون دیدم گفتین پدرتون پرستاره و راضی نبوده شمابرین پرستاری
میشه بدونم چرا؟
پرستاری خیلی بده مگه؟

پ.ن: من عاشق پرستاری واتاق عملم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## king of konkur

> دام پزشکی احتمالا قبول بودی اگه درست انتخاب می کردی


داداش شرمندتم. الان با این وضع انتخاب من ، و اینکه روان قبول شدم ، پایین روان دوتا دام زدم. اول شیراز دوم شهرکرد. ممکنه قبول شده باشم یا اونم چون زیست شیمی پایینه نشدم؟

----------


## king of konkur

> سلام
> من جای شمابودم میرفتم همون روانشناسی شیراز
> کامپیوتر آزاد اصن قابل قیاس نیس با روان روزانه.
> راسی تویکی ازپیاماتون دیدم گفتین پدرتون پرستاره و راضی نبوده شمابرین پرستاری
> میشه بدونم چرا؟
> پرستاری خیلی بده مگه؟
> 
> پ.ن: من عاشق پرستاری واتاق عملم


پدر من 4 ماه دیگه بازنشست میشن تقریبا. با توجه به زحمت پرستاری حقوقی که میدن زیاد نیست. باور کن با سی سال سابقه کار سه تومن تو این شرایط هیچی نیست. واسه همین نذاشتن پرستاری بزنم

----------


## sina_hp

> داداش شرمندتم. الان با این وضع انتخاب من ، و اینکه روان قبول شدم ، پایین روان دوتا دام زدم. اول شیراز دوم شهرکرد. ممکنه قبول شده باشم یا اونم چون زیست شیمی پایینه نشدم؟


وقتی روان قبول شدی ديگه تموم شد ديگه

----------


## sina_hp

ولی دام پزشکی شهرکرد قبول بودی بد انتخاب رشته کردی

----------


## king of konkur

> وقتی روان قبول شدی ديگه تموم شد ديگه


کارنامه سبز هنوز هست. اگه قبول شده باشم دامو میتونم تغییر بدم

----------


## M.a.r

> پدر من 4 ماه دیگه بازنشست میشن تقریبا. با توجه به زحمت پرستاری حقوقی که میدن زیاد نیست. باور کن با سی سال سابقه کار سه تومن تو این شرایط هیچی نیست. واسه همین نذاشتن پرستاری بزنم


آخه جای پیشرفتم داره
میتونی ادامه تحصیل بدی و پزشکی میخونی
بنظرمن باید پرستاری هم میزدی چون هرچی باشه از روان ک بهتره ازنظربازارکارو رفتن اونور
ولی حالاک نزدی بنظرمن روان بهتره تا کامپیوتر آزاد

----------


## sina_hp

> پدر من 4 ماه دیگه بازنشست میشن تقریبا. با توجه به زحمت پرستاری حقوقی که میدن زیاد نیست. باور کن با سی سال سابقه کار سه تومن تو این شرایط هیچی نیست. واسه همین نذاشتن پرستاری بزنم


پرستاری اگه ارشد بگیری رشته خوبی هست در غیر این صورت نه

----------


## king of konkur

> آخه جای پیشرفتم داره
> میتونی ادامه تحصیل بدی و پزشکی میخونی
> بنظرمن باید پرستاری هم میزدی چون هرچی باشه از روان ک بهتره ازنظربازارکارو رفتن اونور
> ولی حالاک نزدی بنظرمن روان بهتره تا کامپیوتر آزاد


متاسفانه نزدم و فعلا شرایط اینه. 
ممنون ازتون.

----------


## M.a.r

> متاسفانه نزدم و فعلا شرایط اینه. 
> ممنون ازتون.


امیدوارم بهترین انتخابو بکنین
موفق باشید.

----------


## ZAPATA

> متاسفانه همین ی قلمو ندارم. وگرنه شانس گند دارم ، بخت و اقبال بد دارم ، دست رو طلا میذارم خاکستر میشه کلن همه اینا هست. این ی قلم پوله رو ندارم.


با این حال دادا
من جای تو بودم ... 
همون روان شناسی شیرازو میرفتم 
(البته قبلش شبانه میزدم بهتر بود  :Yahoo (4):  یه پولی هم بدم دانشگاه دلشون خوش باشه)

----------


## king of konkur

> با این حال دادا
> من جای تو بودم ... 
> همون روان شناسی شیرازو میرفتم 
> (البته قبلش شبانه میزدم بهتر بود  یه پولی هم بدم دانشگاه دلشون خوش باشه)


والا من میخواستم پردیس پزشکی دندونی چیزی برم جیب دانشگاهو پر کنم. خودشون نخواستن

----------


## ZAPATA

> والا من میخواستم پردیس پزشکی دندونی چیزی برم جیب دانشگاهو پر کنم. خودشون نخواستن


دیگه کیه که قدر بدونه
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## king of konkur

> دیگه کیه که قدر بدونه


اره دیگه بدبختانه

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> سلام کنکوری دل شکسته 
> اولا یه جوری درمورد روان شناسی شیراز حرف میزنی انگار کشاورزی زاهدانه! روانشناسی شیراز یکی از بهترین های ایران هست 
> درمورد اینکه جز 3 تا رشته ی اول تجربی بقیه اش آینده نداره  ،بازم اشتباهه ، مگه کل کشور ایران شغل هاشون پزشک و دندون و دارو هست؟ اگر منظورت درآمدشون بود خب زحمت کشیدن و سال های سال درس خواندن و سختی کشیدن مخصوصا رشته ی داروسازی و پزشکی حرفه ای ، پول الکی که نمیگیرن ، عمرشون رو گذاشتن و حداقل 8 سال پیوسته دروس سنگین رو پاس کردن و شب ها بی خوابی کشیدن و حتی بعداز اشتغال هم باز هم مجبورن درس بخوانن و درس رو ول نکنن چون کارشون با جان انسان هست ، مجبورن علوم جدید رو یاد بگیرن و توی دوره های اموزشی شرکت کنن
> اگر یک مهندس ، یک روانشناس ، فرقی نداره چه رشته ای ، دویدن های این 3 تا رشته ای که گفتی رو انجام بده قطعا درآمدش از اون ها بیشتر هست
> باور کن من رفتم بیمارستان خدادوست شیراز پیش یکی از پزشک های فوق تخصص (نام نمیبرم) باهاش درمورد خوندن پزشکی صحبت کردم ، گفت پزشکی پراز مسولیت و استرس هست ، درآمدیم که مردم فکر میکنن نداره چون خیلیخ رج های دیگه هم داره از خرید دستگاه و پول منشیو عوارض و غیره ، گفت دوست من مهندس معمار هست ، درآمدش از من بیشتره و استرس هم نداره! این عینا حرف اون بود!
> یک روانشناس توی همین ایران ساعتی 60 هزارتومن میگیره ، روزی 10 نفر رو بیشتر قبول نمیکنه ینی روزی 600 هزارتومن ، ماهیانه 18 میلیون تومان  ، یعنی دو برابر یک پزشک عمومی توی بیمارستان!
> یکی از دوستانم تهران میرفت پیش روانشناس ، گفتم چقدر میگیره گفت یک خانم جوان هست ، ساعتی 100 هزارتومان میدم!
> هر شغلی اگر شخص زحمت بکشه وسطح علمی و سوادش بالا باشه و تلاش کنه ، قطعا درآمد و موقعیت بالایی خواهد داشت حتی کشاورزی!دیگه دوره ی شغل های دولتی و استخدامی رو به پایان هست .
> درمورد اینکه اپلای بشی ، مشکلی نداره ، اگر مدرک زبان انگلیسی داشته باشی (هر کشوری مدرک مورد نیاز انگلیسیش فرق داره ،خیلی جاها دوتا یا سه تا ممکنه بخوان ولی در کل لازم هست) و معدلت توی دانشگاه خوب باشه  ، میتوانی درخواست بدی فقط نکاتی که میگم رو در نظر بگیر فکر نکنی خارج از کشور گل و بلبل هست و میری میگن به به خوش اومدی !
> ...


*کامل تر از این نمیشد ... مرسی دکتر ...*  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> *کامل تر از این نمیشد ... مرسی دکتر ...*


 :Yahoo (4): قربونت

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> چرا داداش! الان ی خانومی هم بودن رتبشون مثه من بود. ایشون مشاور واسشون انتخاب کرده بود. شنوایی پردیس هم نیاوردن. رتبشون 2 تابهتر از من بود. کلا اصن این رتبه شنوایی نیاورده امسال


*دلیلش اینه که ظرفیت بینایی و شنوایی امسال تقریبا نصف شده بود !!!*

----------


## ZAPATA

> *کامل تر از این نمیشد ... مرسی دکتر ...*





> قربونت


آره واقعن خوب گفتش
.......................................
یه چی شبیه همین میخاستم بگم که بفهمی روانشناسی شیراز خفن هستش
ولی رقص کلمات خیلی اکشن بود :Y (429):  اجازه رژه در قالب جملات گیرا رو نمیداد
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> سلام
> من جای شمابودم میرفتم همون روانشناسی شیراز
> کامپیوتر آزاد اصن قابل قیاس نیس با روان روزانه.
> راسی تویکی ازپیاماتون دیدم گفتین پدرتون پرستاره و راضی نبوده شمابرین پرستاری
> میشه بدونم چرا؟
> پرستاری خیلی بده مگه؟
> 
> پ.ن: من عاشق پرستاری واتاق عملم


*این حرفو که در مورد پرستاری زد تن منم لرزید ...*  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## M.a.r

> *این حرفو که در مورد پرستاری زد تن منم لرزید ...*


خخخ
نه نگران نباشین
پرستاری واتاق عمل رشته هایی هستن که جای پیشرفت دارن
وبازارکارشون ازبقیه ی پیراهابهتره
تحقیق کردم :Yahoo (15): 
اگرم که مث من عاشقشون باشی مطمئن باش که توشون موفق میشی
به هرچی علاقه داشته باشی توش موفق میشی : )

----------


## < ForgotteN >

> خخخ
> نه نگران نباشین
> پرستاری واتاق عمل رشته هایی هستن که جای پیشرفت دارن
> وبازارکارشون ازبقیه ی پیراهابهتره
> تحقیق کردم
> اگرم که مث من عاشقشون باشی مطمئن باش که توشون موفق میشی
> به هرچی علاقه داشته باشی توش موفق میشی : )


*خب بحث من بازار کار نیست ...
بحث اینه که واقعا از کار توی محیط بیمارستانی ، اونم به عنوان پرستار خوشتون میاد ؟؟؟
من یه حس بدی بهم دس میده ...*  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## M.a.r

اگه بحث علاقه ودوس داشتن باشه
من خودم اصن ازتحربی خوشم نمیومدو ریاضی دوس داشتم
ینی دوس داشتم مهندسی بخونم حالابه دلایلی تجربی خوندم ازتورشته های دانشگاهیه تجربی هم به پزشکی ودندون علاقه ندارم ولی بقبه ی پیراهارو بغیرکاردرمانی و فیزیوو شنوایی دوس دارم
واینکه میتونی توپرستاری باتحصیلات بالاو سابقه کار سرپرستاربشی ک ازهمه لحاظ بهتره یااگه خواستی بازادامه تحصیل بدی واسه پزشکی : )

----------


## king of konkur

> *دلیلش اینه که ظرفیت بینایی و شنوایی امسال تقریبا نصف شده بود !!!*


داداش دلیلش شرکت کردن من در کنکور 97 بود. من از همه عذرخواهی میکنم. باور کنین من نبودم همه چی گل و بلبل بود

----------


## Saturn8

ارادت عالیه دکتر جان

----------


## Zahra77

اگه یه درصد میتونی بری نمون 
اشتباهه 
اشتباهه 
اشتباهه

----------

